# Here's Johnny!



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

All work and no play makes Cfarnwide a dull boy... All work and no play makes Cfarnwide a dull boy... All work and no play makes Cfarnwide a dull boy... All work and no play makes Cfarnwide a dull boy... All work and no play makes Cfarnwide a dull boy... All work and no play makes Cfarnwide a dull boy...

[attachment=0:1rjyxkqd]the_shining1.jpg[/attachment:1rjyxkqd]

Oh man... I need to get out and do something!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Holy Crap! That pic makes you look like someone else will have to be doing the "letting out". Which jail are you in?


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> Holy Crap! That pic makes you look like someone else will have to be doing the "letting out". Which jail are you in?


Correction Facility of Northern Utah. Also known as WORK!


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

I can relate! I did hard time too, in Corrections,now I,m retired or more like a retread.


----------

